# Will an Oppo 103 play FLAC from a USB connected Hard Drive?



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Question in the title.

BACKGROUND: 
I have a back up of my music collection (in both FLAC & 320bps mp3) on an external Seagate 1TB HD (USB 3.0). 

On a whim I connected it to a ~2yr old Samsung BD-C5500 BluRay player USB input. The Samsung C5500 sees all the HD folders and plays the mp3 files, but not the FLAC files. 

Relatively easy menu/navigation of the folders, it is nice to have the albums/songs on the HT screen, and it sounds pretty good, but a little constrained compared to CD/SACD.

An older Oppo 980H performing SACD duty for the HT does not recognize a HD of that size/type.

This led to an upgrade idea of an getting an Oppo 103 for the HT if it can play FLAC from the HD and then redistribute the C5500 and 980H to other places in the house.

Did not find this ? addressed on the Oppo website.

Thanks,
XEagleDriver


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

The Oppo will play FLAC. Is your hard drive externally powered? That usually helps. I'm using my Denon receiver for FLAC playback (up to 24/96) and love it. It can be played and easily controlled on zone 2 as well. Another option for you would be to leave the files on a computer and play the files over the network.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Do you have a receiver with USB or it's just the BD player connected to the TV ?


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

Almadacr said:


> Do you have a receiver with USB or it's just the BD player connected to the TV ?


 If you're replying to my post, then I have a receiver with USB. Its a Denon 991. The only complaints I have is the lack of gapless playback and the interface is barebones.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

The HD is USB powered (no wall wart). 
The Samsung bluray is connected to a Denon 988 (simlar to more common AVR-2808) and does not have USB.
The Samsung interface is actually pretty good, I do not know how it compares to Denon's.

Thanks,
XEagleDriver


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

natescriven said:


> If you're replying to my post, then I have a receiver with USB. Its a Denon 991. The only complaints I have is the lack of gapless playback and the interface is barebones.


It was to the OP :T



XEagleDriver said:


> The HD is USB powered (no wall wart).
> The Samsung bluray is connected to a Denon 988 (simlar to more common AVR-2808) and does not have USB.
> The Samsung interface is actually pretty good, I do not know how it compares to Denon's.
> 
> ...


Did you consider to ad a small pc and run it from there , since you will have everything plus you can chose the software of your choice , paid or free ? You can run it analogue or digital .

The OPPO it's a great player but unless you really want one the best option is a small HTPC .


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Almadacr said:


> It was to the OP :T
> 
> Did you consider to ad a small pc and run it from there , since you will have everything plus you can chose the software of your choice , paid or free ? You can run it analogue or digital .
> 
> The OPPO it's a great player but unless you really want one the best option is a small HTPC .


Good idea, I will have to perform a CBA to see how much computer I can get for ~$500 and figure out how it would be controlled from the seating area.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

The OPPO 103 can play FLAC files up to 192kHz/24 and DSD64 files, among others. This, and the pre-amp outputs is why I chose the OPPO 103 over its closest competitors. My new 103 is on order and should arrive in 7-10 days.

The instructions do say that the USB ports provide enough power for a thumb drive but probably not enough for an external HDD. My external HDD enclosures all came with AC power supplies.

Mike


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I often play FLAC files from a USB thumb drive on my oppo 103 so I know that will work the big question for you is does the USB port supply enough power for the drive that you have. I have always had pretty good luck with it working but I think it depends a lot on the drive used. Worse case scenario is you have to supply external power to the drive.


----------

